# Slow down in new VST Synth releases



## muziksculp (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi,

I noticed that there is a very noticeable slowdown in the release of new and exciting VST Synth in the market lately, especially during the last 12 months. 

Any guesses why ? 

Could it be that VST 2.4 is no longer a supported VST format, which means developers, new, and existing are transitioning to VST 3 for their new Synths, hence the delay in the release of new VST-Synths ? or .... ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------

